# update on Llama



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear she's doing well. Best wishes for her continued recovery.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll bet you were nervous!! I am glad it is over and behind you both!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm relieved to hear she's doing better and that the surgery was a success.  I imagine you both have some tough times ahead, but just think how much better off she is now than pre-surgery.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy that she's through with the surgery and sending her lots of healing energy. I know you must be VERY relieved!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That dear little lamb is so lucky to have you as her owner! What a devoted and special caregiver you are! I am so relieved to hear the surgery went well. I know the recuperation will be an ordeal for you both, but I also know you two have what it takes to push through. Llama will never know how much worry you've endured for her, but she sure knows how much you love her. I hope everything goes smoothly with her recovery. I think you're TERRIFIC for seeing her through this! What a great life Llama has with you and Vlada! I hope you'll give us updates on how she's coming along, when you have a chance. Best wishes for the future!:smile:


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you everyone. 

today her appetite is very good, there's no swelling or redness on the leg, and things are looking good! I have to say, Vlada is behaving like an angel--she still asks for some attention, but overall she understands that Llama is going through a rough time and steps aside (literally). it's quite amazing.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she wouldn't poop though. we tried giving her some pumpkin--no luck. what should we do?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't know about llamas and could it be too soon? Llama has just been through surgery.....ask Vet......


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

How is llama doing? Update, please......


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama's healing! the cone was taken off last week.

this is a pic from when she was still wearing it: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150656071368206&l=e6b35cdb5a

and more of the little patient: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150656070278206&l=a50c6d3014


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What cute pictures! Llama is adorable! So glad she is better!

Funny assumption on my part; since her name is "Llama," I thought she was one! :act-up: 

Imagine my surprise at seeing her pictures! :alien2: LOL!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

petitpie said:


> What cute pictures! Llama is adorable! So glad she is better!
> 
> Funny assumption on my part; since her name is "Llama," I thought she was one! :act-up:
> 
> Imagine my surprise at seeing her pictures! :alien2: LOL!


haha!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Llama is a cutie! I love the second picture where she's rolling over.  Give her a kiss from my boys.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

petitpie said:


> What cute pictures! Llama is adorable! So glad she is better!
> 
> Funny assumption on my part; since her name is "Llama," I thought she was one! :act-up:
> 
> Imagine my surprise at seeing her pictures! :alien2: LOL!


I can understand why you thought this but this cracked me up.:laugh: :llama:

I am so glad to hear she is out of the collar. Only Llama can take one of those collars and make it look fashionable - especially with that little bow. Soon she will be zooming around again and much better for the operation. I know this recovery period must seem like it is taking forever.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good to hear Llama's recovery is on track. She looks so "done" with being laid-up, poor little girl! I hope the New Year brings her, and you, a much easier time of it. She does make an_ incredibly_ cute recuperating patient. :cute: Best wishes for 2012 to you and yours!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Hurray for healing! THe new year looks bright for little Llama....I'll bet EVERYONE feels better after that darn cone was removed! Happy New Year to you both!


----------

